# ImageMagick-6.4.9-8



## Anonymous (Mar 6, 2009)

Update for ImageMagick-6.4.9-8. doesn't work on my FreeBSD 7.1:


/coders_hrz_la-hrz.lo `test -f 'coders/hrz.c' || echo './'`coders/hrz.c
coders/hrz.c: In function 'ReadHRZImage':
coders/hrz.c:161: error: invalid operands to binary <<
coders/hrz.c:162: error: invalid operands to binary <<
coders/hrz.c:163: error: invalid operands to binary <<
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick/work/ImageMagick-6.4.9-8.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick/work/ImageMagick-6.4.9-8.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick.

===>>> make failed for graphics/ImageMagick
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for ImageMagick-6.4.9.3 failed
===>>> Aborting update

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 6, 2009)

ImageMagick was broken for a while (until yesterday at least), but should now compile. Update your ports tree. I managed to build ImageMagick without problems on Mar 5.


```
# pkg_info | grep Image
ImageMagick-6.4.9.8 Image processing tools
```

(p.s.: I may have mistaken the 'broken' port for graphviz - anyway, ImageMagick should build)


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 7, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> ImageMagick was broken for a while (until yesterday at least), but should now compile. Update your ports tree. I managed to build ImageMagick without problems on Mar 5.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



It doesn't works for me. I sent email to maintainer and he responded that have several users a problem and I sent him some more information about my config.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 7, 2009)

Okay, maybe the maintainer left out a build dependency which I had installed by coincidence.


----------



## rhurlin (Mar 7, 2009)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> Update for ImageMagick-6.4.9-8. doesn't work on my FreeBSD 7.1:
> 
> 
> /coders_hrz_la-hrz.lo `test -f 'coders/hrz.c' || echo './'`coders/hrz.c
> ...



This error disappears when option IMAGEMAGICK_HDRI is disabled. 

On my systems (all CURRENT) I have to use standard options, so 'make rmconfig' before updating should do the trick.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 7, 2009)

*Saved*



			
				rhurlin said:
			
		

> This error disappears when option IMAGEMAGICK_HDRI is disabled.
> 
> On my systems (all CURRENT) I have to use standard options, so 'make rmconfig' before updating should do the trick.



Thank you, it works.


----------

